# Replacement Sink For 06 plate Swift Sundance 590



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thought i would try this Swift section, as no luck ont the usual, cak, o'learys etc can anyone give me a price for a replacement sink for the shower room please.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Checked on Superlink for you , can only find them listed as a complete item incl. swing door. 

Item No. 1082514 , any Swift dealer should be able to order this for you. If you have any problems give us a shout

Mark


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, any idea how much money we are talking?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

PM sent with details


Mark


----------

